# [THEME][CM9] Black Exodus theme - v1.6 -Only HDPI



## Razer(x)

Hi, my name is Razer(x) and i'm the creator of the Infinitum Project, here is the Black Infinitum theme based on Black Exodus. Enjoy! 

*Screenshots gallery:*
http://goo.gl/qQepM

*What's themed:*
-Phone
-Contacts
-Messaging
-Browser
-Gallery
-Camera
-Google Play
-Keyboard
-Google Talk
-Google Voice
-Email
-Calendar
-YouTube
-Trebuchet launcher
-Nova Launcher
-Genie widget
-CM9 Music and Clock
-Circle battery

*Flash via CWM over stock rom, NO MODS!!*

*Download:*
http://www.infinitum-project.com/

*Support my work buying me a beer (LINK) or press the thanks button!*




*Changelog:*


Code:


v5.6.2: -added MIUI file manager<br />
-white weather text (AOKP)<br />
-compatible with CM9 nightly 24/03<br />
[URL=v5.6.1:-compatible]v5.6.1:-compatible[/URL] with HydrogenICS 23/03<br />
compatible with CM9 nightly 22/03<br />
-removed Reloaded ICS<br />
v5.6: -Reloaded ICS v1.7 (CM9 only)<br />
-Themed Reloaded ICS icon (CM9 only)<br />
-GalaxyS2Settings themed icon (SGS2 only)<br />
v5.5: -grouped widgets<br />
-compatible with HydrogenICS 20/03<br />
v5.4: -added themed Google Reader

*FAQ*



> *My phone keeps bootlooping, what should i do?*
> Get resources.arsc from the folder /MORPH/system/framework/framework-res.apk of a previous working release or delete it (you'll have some blue stuff)
> 
> *My phone and contacts are not showing, what to do?*
> Flash latest google apps for ICS and then the theme again.
> 
> *Gmail app force closes, any fix?*
> Go in system settings, apps and clear gmail datas*
> 
> I'm on 4g and i'm having troubles with sms/mms and calls, what to do?*
> Delete contacts.apk and mms.apk from /XTRAS/system/app before flashing
> 
> *How revert back after this theme?*
> Flash via CWM the backup in /sdcard/UniversalFlasher folder


*Credits:*
-Nitroz for his theme
-Travp624 for help and his inverted apps LINK and also B-boy and tgwaste
-avlopp for the bootanimation
-david1171 for minimalist icons LINK
-evilkal for circle battery LINK
-BlackDino for widget picker

*Donators *
-Demonstone
-Schrotty35
-Kocai
-skitapa
-Jakub Vokaty​


----------



## Razer(x)

v1.6 is up! 









-themed CM9 music app
-fixed big status bar close button
-fixed some nova launcher bugs
-themed spare parts icon
-themed live wallpapers icon
-themed google voice icons
-themed superuser icons
-themed terminal icons
-themed download icon
-themed sim toolkit icon
-fixed some battery icons in the framework


----------



## fakiesk8r333

very nice, i use this theme on aokp and i love it. glad to see it ported for cm9!!! Been thinking about flashing cm9 to a slot in BM and now i have another reason. Keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## Razer(x)

Thanks!

Bad news, since there's not a lot of interest in this theme here i will not update the 3d anymore. If you're interested you can find latest news here

LINK


----------



## DarkKnight

Bad links

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Razer(x)

Yeah, fixed


----------

